# parking at campsites



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

hi all
i am looking at booking our 1st holiday in our motorhome to cornwall or devon area, 2 x kids, near to the beach as possible with an outdoor pool. am having a bit of trouble finding somewhere suitable, so any ideas would be great. also when i am on my pitch am i allowed to leave during the day to go sightseeing or do camp sites not like you leaving once you are there as i am worried that we will have to stay in one spot all week and not get to see anything of the area.
cheers
ann


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

You should have no problem coming and going from your pitch whilst on holiday. Many sites allocate you a pitch and make sure no-one else is sent there for the duration of your stay. Many motorhomers, ourselves included, make a small but noticable board saying something like "Motorhome using this pitch". When leaving your pitch for the day out just leave your board in the middle of your pitch and when you return just drive straight back in and park up. Enjoy yourselves!!!


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Can't help with a site to recommend, our favourite site in Cornwall is Henry's at Lizard, but no pool.

I would say that as well as the sensible advice above, also consider taking bikes, even if you need to take a tag a long if the kids a small. We do this when we take the m/h and it is a great way to explore reasonably local to where you are. Also in Cornwall some of the beaches are not that accessible with a m/h or charge too many ££s to park (even a car) so a bike in and (probably) push it back up the hill might be the answer.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Last year I went to Cornwall with my 10 year old son. We used the C & CC holiday sites. Went to Wadebridge first and cycled the Camel Trail and visited the Eden Project, next it was to Harlyn Bay and visits to Padstow (crabbing) the local beach and the Seal Sanctuary. The Harlyn Bay site is attached to a campsite with swimming pool and there is a field set aside for games (football). Not an all singing and dancing site but we had a good time.
Hope this helps.
Ian


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Hve you searched this forum thru Campsite Reviews ? Happy hunting.


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

*campsite in cornwall*

Nice campsite by the beach at PORTH BEACH near Newquay.

Tel 01637 876531

Mike (Devon)


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi There

Try using ukcampsites.co.uk - they have a map search and also reviews which may help.

Milly


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi chickann,

Not been that far in the MH as yet so can't help with a camp site, but in the past have stayed near Bude several times, the beach is great for kids, lots of rock pools, there is also a sea swimming pool (i'm sure its at the beach at Bude if my memory is working) and you can barbecue on the beach.

Re the sign, i was worried about driving away at first but have seen several different signs on our travels so far which you can either buy - or make your own with your own writing and design.

Happy holidays!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

the CC site "Hillhead" in Devon may well fit your requirements.

cabby


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi and welcome

Being a Devonshire Lass, there are many sites in both North and South Devon. As to Cornwall, there is one right on the beach Pentewan Sands, just outside St Austell on the Mevagissey road has club and pool. The sea is not to everyone's taste, but very good site. 

Jenny


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi

Have a look at www.haventouring.com they cater for families, are close to the seaside, and offer discount for multi-night bookings.

Andy


----------

